# West Side M-N-G?



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Anyone else interested in shooting of some sort? George, if its just you and I shooting, I will get with about doing something during that day.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

gtmgooser and I are going to Northwest Shooters (local range/shooting store) tomorrow to check into shooting skeet and rifle/handguns/shotguns at their range. Will post the info in hopes of getting a few of us there to do some shooting next Saturday!!


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I don't believe I've ever seen anyone shoot skeet there - doesn't mean they don't. They do have a nice range though, but they prefer that you at least buy your ammo from them if you're going to use the range. Since it's been a while, maybe they've changed requirements of using the range - the owner is a pretty good guy. I've shot there a few times.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

To shoot skeet there, all you have to do is buy the clays from them and they loan you a thrower. There is a pond next to the range that is used for skeet. For the rifle range, I pay $10 which is suppose to be for an hour but I always spend more time there than that.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Are you going to shoot tomorrow?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Not sure.... I will check with gtm and let you know. Interested in meeting us if so? I am thinking that we will head out there sometime around 11 or 12.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Good possibility. Probably not for skeet though..rifle/pistol more likely. Let me know what you decide.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Will do, later tonight. Sure am looking forward to the warmer temps!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

We have found a place to shoot next week, The Twin Lake Gun Club. They will be opening their sporting clays course so we could do that. I dont know how long they will be running it but if its all day then we wont be able to shoot trap or use the range. If they only do the sc's till 3:00 or whatever the range would be open after that. Looks like we will have a plce to have a West side shooting outing  Now if we can only get the east siders to drive all the way here


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Doesnt look good for those that were going to go out on the ice. Muskegon Lake is still covered but but I dont think anyone has been on it the past 2 days...... So you fisherman, sorry for your loss, but may want to think about doing some shooting


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Also want to re-confirm, 6:00pm at the Sports page in North Muskegon! Hope to see many M-S people there!

Rick


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Roger that cat, Sports Page at 6pm. If there are those that do not intend to meet up with others during the day and need directions to the SP, please let me know. It is VERY easy to find even if you don't know the area. I would hate for someone to not come because they think that they cant find the place!! Please post of you plan to meet at the Sports Page at 6:00. Just curious how many PLAN to attend that part of the day....


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I'm contemplating one last ice fishing trip to Hubbard Lake. Don't know if I can sell it to the wife - if not, I'll be the one crying in my beer at the Sports Page.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

They serve beer at the SPorts Page?!!


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I am going to try and make it. Not sure how long I'll be able to hang out.

Anyone fishing that day?

Scott


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Couldn't sell the Hubbard Lake trip to the wife, so I'll definitely be there. I'd jump at the chance to do some fishing - any thoughts on how the ice will be??? Solasylum - were you planning on ice fishing or something else???


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

There is very little ice now so it wont be getting any better. Have not seen anyone out since last Friday.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

There were quite a few (100) people out last Saturday on snug harbor. The ice had to be 14 inches of good clear stuff...thought we'd get at least another week out of it..


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Fish....not sure where'll I'll be fishing. I might have to work Saturday afternoon. Won't know until I get the call. I wouldn't mind getting on the ice one last time. I would think Snug might still have enough good ice. I thought about possibly hitting the lower Muskegon as well. That will require some work as I'll have to dig the boat out and get everything setup......prolly won't happen.

So in short......I'm not really sure and would hate to make plans and have to break them. It will be a last minute call for me. I'll call Adam's Angler Archer tomorrow and get an ice update. I'll post my findings.

Scott


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I called them this afternoon - they said nobody's been out there. Maybe I'll take a swing by tomorrow after work. If there's ice, I'll proably give the "shallows " a try.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Fish...let me know what you find out!! I wouldn't mind hitting the "shallows" myself. Don't worry about getting wet if it isn't over my head!!

Good luck!!

Scott


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

gtmgooser and I will be at the Sports Page at 1:30 in order to get to the Twin Lake Gun Club around 2:00 to shoot some sporting clays. I will be the one in the parking lot, wearing a cammo boonie hat, standing by my black Ford Ranger. gtm, George, has a blue F-150. The club is opening the sporting clays course for the first time on Saturday, open to the public not just members, so we are not sure how many people will be there, how long it will take to shoot, etc. Should you care to head out there with us, be to the SP before 1:45 or if you know the way to the club, meet us there. Weather may play a roll on turnout as rain is forecasted. No guarantees on anything, just hope to do some shooting. Cost is $12 per round. It ends at 5:00 so we will have time to get to the SP by 6:00 should we get delayed at the gun club. Please post your intentions for the day. Thanks!! Kurt


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Would love to come, but it doesn't work for me. Sounds like a fun time though. Hopefully I will be able to make the next one on the West side, because its the best side


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

rabbit, sorry that you cant make it. Now that we have a club to go to on "the best side" of the state, we will have to plan some more outings


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Directions to the Sports Page please....... 

Coming from the East (Cedar Springs) on M-46.

Thanks!

MIBIGHNTR


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

DUH!! Never even thought about directions, sorry. From 46, get on to 31 North. Take the first exit you come to, I believe it is the Holton Exit or M120 exit. Turn left at the light. Head West through 3 lights. The SP is 1/4 past the 3rd light and is on the right side/North. If anyone sees a needed correction, please let me know.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

First exit to the right, M120 or Fremont. Then left and so on!

You could, take the first left exit, and then the first right. That will take you across the causway, then first light to the right. Sports page is on the left.

Rick


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Have a great time, wish I could be there. My sister's family is coming in from out of town for a birthday party, so I can't be there.

Butch


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sorry you cant make it Butch. Now that we have a club with lots of opportunities, we will be planning some more outings this summer. As for the rest, who is PLANNING on being there to eat, shoot, fish, etc?


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

I will be there after a day of fishing the zoo with catfishhoge this is gonna be some fun!!! see you guys there


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Trout, look forward to meeting you as well as everyone else. Good luck with the fishin!! Should you have more than you feel that you can consume, please feel free to offer me some  Is cat coming to the SP as well?


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Solasylum - 
Went to snug this afternoon, the ice is pretty much gone - certainly nothing there fishable. I may check with my FIL to borrow his boat! I'll have to check to see if its got a current registration. If you're interested, give me a call around 1pm 231-821-0606. If I can work out the boat, I'll shoot for heading out of snug around 2pm.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Just wanted to say what a pleasure it was to meet all of you that attended the first attempt at a west side mng!! Some went fishing, some went shooting, all met at the Spots Page for some dinner and BS  We will be doing this again so keep your eyes posted!!


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Yes I had a nice time Meetin and Greetin! Good to see a few more from around home. Thanks for the meatsticks fellas! They were awsome. I also aprieciate that Trouttracker showed me a little part of his outdoor world. Thanks also to tgafish for tagging along on the MO sunday morning. 

Rick


----------

